# Cyanobacteria



## iMacg3 (May 16, 2018)

Recently, I have been experiencing a problem with cyanobacteria in one of my planted freshwater aquariums. Recently, I noticed a film of algae on the substrate, glass, driftwood, and plants that kept expanding no matter what I tried - lowering the light period, cutting back on feeding, upping the water changes, and manually removing it. I soon discovered it was cyanobacteria. I am attempting to eradicate this but alas, no luck. Water params are Ammonia 0, Nitrite 0, and Nitrate 10. Tank is cycled. 

Does anyone have recommendations on methods known to control cyanobacteria?

Thanks.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

In the past I have used Erythromycin any time I had cyanobacteria and it always did the trick and permanently got rid of it. I have seen people on forums (maybe here I don't remember) say that Erythromycin shouldn't work for that type of bacteria but it always has for me. Friend at NYBG growing Victoria amazonica water lilies from seed was having a problem with cyanobacteria in the grow out tanks and I recommended Erythromycin to him and he said it worked as well.

Recently I tried Ultralife's product called Blue Green Slime Remover and it does remove it initially but I have had it come back. I used another dose to get rid of it recently and so far it hasn't returned but I am keeping an eye out.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Can you post a close up view of most of the cyano - presumably on the substrate - to get an idea of the extent to which it has developed in your tank ?
This will help determine what approach should work to get rid of it and to prevent it from recurring.


Or describe how much of it you have, as best you can.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I got cyano in tanks I set up with eco-complete ,and with organics in the water from new plant die off.Erythro did the trick for me as well,though I had success with blue green slime remover as well.

still not sure if the cyano was in the eco complete or from the plants dying in the new eco complete.


----------



## iMacg3 (May 16, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am considering Erythromycin for sure.

Attached are some images. The algae on the substratum is in an area of about 2.5 feet by 12 inches. 

Thanks


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pics - that's great - it indicates the Cyano is not wide-spread - quite limited in total area, so should be quite easy to eradicate, as follows:

Turn off your filtration, and (somewhat) lower the water level in your tank, in order to enable you to easily access the cyano at close range, to dose it with regular household hydrogen peroxide (H202), using a plastic syringe, or test kit pipette. Bubbles should form on the cyano, eventually moving off to rise to the surface - a sure sign it's working. 

The size of area you describe shouldn't need more than a half dozen or so syringe doses, and this will not harm your fish in any way.

Leave the filtration off for about a half hour or so, to ensure the water flow flow doesn't remove the bubbles from the cyano, so that it works effectively.

The cyano should have completely disappeared overnite - if any bit of it remains, just renew the procedure that next day.

Cyano bacteria is anaerobic and develops & spreads in areas where there is little circulation - therefore having low or non-existent levels of oxygen, usually low at substrate level.
So, in order to keep it from returning, you'll need to improve water circulation within the tank - particularly at the lower levels - using a properly positioned water circulation pump, or at least an air stone or a power bar.


----------



## iMacg3 (May 16, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. I'll try the hydrogen peroxide and let you know how it goes. :thumbsup:


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Rachel O'leary has a couple of videos on battling this in one of her aquariums. First one shows the cyano in just one section of her tank and her addition of a hob filter in that area. Second one is an update which shows that it has not returned for her, after adding that additional flow. May or may not work as well in your particular tank, but could be worth a try before using antibiotic agent. Here are those videos:


----------



## MandatoryLegends Here (Nov 18, 2018)

cyanobacteria is usually a sign that there is too much of dissolved wastes and/or nutrients in the water column. 

i have 3 suggestions from least invasive to most invasive...

1: black out for ~3 days AND consider feeding less and adding less nutrients (if you do), decrease light duration

2: decrease light duration and dose Excel everyday (1 cap every 10 gallons) and 30% water change every 3 days you can combine this with #1

3: remove livestock, water change ~90% spray H2O2 allover where you think cyanobacteria may be, let sit for ~15 minutes and refill, then follow #2


----------



## yorknh (Feb 6, 2018)

I have a 220 gallon tank that early on had a cyanobacteria explosion. It was everywhere. I did a major water change and while I couldn't do a complete blackout, I limited light as best I could. It had zero impact. I ended up using Ultralife Blue Green Slime Stain Remover. 2 treatments 48 hours apart, and all of it was gone within a couple of days. I didn't have much in the way of livestock at the time, but I didn't suffer any losses.


----------



## iMacg3 (May 16, 2018)

I don't want to break down the tank just yet. I am following the advice of discuspaul - applying hydrogen peroxide to the cyano. I added it using a pipette a few minutes ago, and bubbles appeared on the cyano. I also now have Erythromycin on hand, and will try that if the peroxide doesn't work. I have switched off the lights, turned off the filter and airstone, and will check back tomorrow to see if the peroxide has had an affect on the cyano.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## TexMoHoosier (Dec 14, 2016)

Following because I have it starting to grow in one of my aquariums. Has anyone used kanamycin on cyano? I don't have erythromycin, but I have a bunch of Kanaplex on hand.


----------



## iMacg3 (May 16, 2018)

A combination of the hydrogen peroxide treatment and Erythromycin has cleared it up. 

Thanks for your help.


----------

